# Nomi composti



## Necsus

daniele712 said:
			
		

> Il vocabolario riporta le voci marciapiede indeclinabile e marciapiedi indeclinabile (sing e pl.) per questa ragione. Probabilmente è un uso decaduto per via dell' uso molto frequente(che ci ha portato ad assimilare la declinazione di questi sostantivi con quella degli altri).Ma per esempio la parola passamano (di uso meno comune) si usa frequentemente con plurale indeclinabile (ci tenevamo ai passamano) .
> Trovo questo thread tutt'altro che inutile
> Daniele


Condividendo l'opinione di Daniele sull'utilità del tema trattato in "marciapiedi/marciapiede", tento di approfondirlo aprendo un'apposita tediosa discussione sulla formazione del plurale dei nomi composti.
_Solite e dovute eccezioni a parte_, per i nomi composti da due parole in linea di massima le regole sono:

1) nome + nome = se dello stesso genere di solito cambia la desinenza solo del secondo elemento (arcobaleno/arcobaleni), se di genere diverso solo del primo (pescespada/pescispada), come nei composti in cui i nomi non vengono uniti (busta-paga/buste-paga); fanno gruppo a parte i composti con 'capo-', per i quali esistono regole apposite, ma forse è più semplice affidarsi al vocabolario;

2) nome + aggettivo = cambiano le desinenze di entrambi gli elementi (cassaforte/casseforti), ma palcoscenico/palcoscenici;

3) aggettivo + nome = cambia solo la desinenza del nome (biancospino/biancospini), ma anche altopiano/altipiani, e nei composti con mezza- cambia anche la desinenza dell'aggettivo (mezzaluna/mezzelune);

4) aggettivo + aggettivo = cambia solo la desinenza del secondo (giallorosso/giallorossi !!!);

5) verbo + nome maschile = cambia solo la desinenza del nome (passaporto/passaporti);

6) verbo + nome femminile / verbo + nome plurale / verbo + verbo = rimane invariato (portacenere; parastinchi, saliscendi);

7) avverbio o preposizione + nome = rimane invariato (sottoscala) o cambia la desinenza del nome (soprattassa/soprattasse).
Poi ci sono anche alcuni nomi composti da più di due parole.


----------



## daniele712

Non ci sono parole!


Ho letto il post con interesse  ma ti chiedo :
come mai esiste marciapiede sostantivo indeclinabile(sing. e pl.) e marciapiedi sostantivo indeclinabile, oltre a marciapiede pl. marciapiedi che è l'unico che rispetta la regola da te esposta(al numero 5).
Marciapiede e marciapiedi invariabili (come passamano invariabile) nascono da errori del linguaggio parlato? Dipende dal fatto che tendiamo a cercare analogie anche con le parole composte invariabili(passacarte, portaborse)?


----------



## Necsus

daniele712 said:
			
		

> Non ci sono parole!
> I moderatori dovrebbero prendere thread di questo tipo (come il raddoppiamento fonosintattico) archiviarli ordinatamente e renderli sempre disponibili (non che dopo due settimane finiscono nell'oblio).
> Grazie come sempre per l'apprezzamento...
> Ho letto il post con interesse ma ti chiedo :
> come mai esiste marciapiede sostantivo indeclinabile(sing. e pl.) e marciapiedi sostantivo indeclinabile, oltre a marciapiede pl. marciapiedi che è l'unico che rispetta la regola da te esposta(al numero 5).
> Marciapiede e marciapiedi invariabili (come passamano invariabile) nascono da errori del linguaggio parlato? Dipende dal fatto che tendiamo a cercare analogie anche con le parole composte invariabili(passacarte, portaborse)?


Che dire... Come ho anticipato, le eccezioni sono sempre presenti in abbondanza. Comunque anche _marciapiedi_ invariabile è previsto dalle regole, al numero 6. 
Io suppongo che l'eventuale invariabilità dei (rari) composti verbo+sost.masc.sing. dipenda dalla tendenza a uniformare il plurale alla forma invariabile che si ha per verbo+sost.fem.sing., verbo+sost.plur. e verbo+verbo. In effetti questo già succede proprio con i composti con -mano che hai citato: la regola vorrebbe che fossero assimilati a verbo+sost.masc., per la loro desinenza in -o, ma di fatto nessuno dice i _passamani_ o i _corrimani_, mentre l'eccezione alla regola viene applicata con _asciugamano/asciugamani_..!
Posso ipotizzare che un'altra motivazione sia da ricercare nel fatto che in _marciapiede_ il sostantivo ha nella composizione funzione di soggetto, non di complemento oggetto come nella maggior parte dei nomi composti da verbo+sostantivo (parafango, parafulmine, scaldabagno), ma è una pura ipotesi.


----------



## marco.cur

Credo che il pomodoro sia tra le parole composte più variabili, a seconda degli usi regionali:
 pomodori (dalle mie parti): primo plurale in tutti i dizionari;
 pomidoro: alcuni dizionari lo ritengono una forma regionale (il Treccani no, il Devoto Oli lo riporta come settentrionale);
 pomidori: è riportato in tutti i dizionari come forma popolare.


----------



## Necsus

Non credo si tratti di varianti d'uso prettamente regionali. Queste sono le considerazioni espresse da Serianni nella sua Grammatica a proposito del 'pomodoro' [III,150a]:

Nei nomi _ficodindia_, _pomodoro _abbiamo l'esempio più tipico di composizione nome + preposizione + nome. In _ficodindia _è molto vivo il senso della composizione: perciò il plurale più comune è _fichidindia _(in cui avvertiamo ancora distintamente 'fichi - d' - India; anche la scrizione separata _fico d'India _> _fichi d'India _è molto comune). Ben diverso è il caso di _pomodoro _(< _pomo d'oro_), in cui i costituenti sono ormai totalmente fusi nel composto e dalla scomposizione del nome nei suoi costituenti non ricaviamo un sintagma semanticamente equivalente (un _pomo d'oro _non è, insomma un _pomodoro_). La forma di plurale oggi più diffusa è, di conseguenza, _i pomodori_, anche se non mancano nella lingua letteraria _i pomidoro _(«orti sanguinanti di pomidoro [...] e distese di grano dorato» Deledda) e _i pomidori _(che è ad esempio la forma raccomandata da Tommaseo-Bellini).


----------



## Sprazzo d'arancia

Ciao, buona sera!

Vorrei sapere come mettere al plurale i seguenti:

"un uomo scimmia"

"uno stato cuscinetto"

"un vagone letto"

"la guerra lampo"

"uno studente modello"

Secondo me, tutti avrebbero la prima parola al plurale, ma la seconda al singolare. Per esempio: "Due uomini scimmia" " Degli studenti modello"
Ho ragione? 

Grazie


----------



## marco.cur

Sprazzo d'arancia said:


> Secondo me, tutti avrebbero la prima parola al plurale, ma la seconda al singolare. Per esempio: "Due uomini scimmia" " Degli studenti modello"
> Ho ragione?


Si, è così.


----------



## Necsus

Sprazzo d'arancia said:


> Secondo me, tutti avrebbero la prima parola al plurale, ma la seconda al singolare.


Sì, non si tratta di nomi composti, ma di nomi seguiti da aggettivi nella forma invariabile, quindi ovviamente i secondi _non variano_.


----------



## Sprazzo d'arancia

Grazie.

Io non ho mai detto che questo si tratta di nomi composti, qualcun'altro ha spostato qui il mio messaggio! Grazie communque, pensavo che sia (fosse?) così.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Necsus said:


> Sì, non si tratta di nomi composti, ma di nomi seguiti da aggettivi nella forma invariabile, quindi ovviamente i secondi _non variano_.



Ciao Necsus, 
ammetto che a quest'ora non sono ancora al top della lucidità, però a me scimmia, cuscinetto, letto, lampo e modello sembrano sostantivi, non aggettivi 
So che c'è l'inghippo da qualche parte... sto avendo un lapsus grammaticale, aiuto!


----------



## Necsus

Dani, in realtà l'orario ha esercitato la sua influenza negativa non sulla tua lucidità, ma sulla mia, impedendomi di esprimere il concetto in modo sufficientemente chiaro. 
Si tratta di sostantivi, per nascita, certo, però nelle locuzioni citate subiscono un non comunissimo processo di aggettivizzazione e vengono ad assumere funzione attributiva_,_ o _aggettivale_, che pur essendo subordinata rispetto al sostantivo che li precede, ha carattere di invariabilità. Il che mi ha portato a definirli semplicisticamente _aggettivi_. 
Chiedo venia.


----------



## 1972

Necsus said:


> Che dire... Come ho anticipato, le eccezioni sono sempre presenti in abbondanza. Comunque anche _marciapiedi_ invariabile è previsto dalle regole, al numero 6.
> Io suppongo che l'eventuale invariabilità dei (rari) composti verbo+sost.masc.sing. dipenda dalla tendenza a uniformare il plurale alla forma invariabile che si ha per verbo+sost.fem.sing., verbo+sost.plur. e verbo+verbo. In effetti questo già succede proprio con i composti con -mano che hai citato: la regola vorrebbe che fossero assimilati a verbo+sost.masc., per la loro desinenza in -o, ma di fatto nessuno dice i _passamani_ o i _corrimani_, mentre l'eccezione alla regola viene applicata con _asciugamano/asciugamani_..!
> Posso ipotizzare che un'altra motivazione sia da ricercare nel fatto che in _marciapiede_ il sostantivo ha nella composizione funzione di soggetto, non di complemento oggetto come nella maggior parte dei nomi composti da verbo+sostantivo (parafango, parafulmine, scaldabagno), ma è una pura ipotesi.


----------



## 1972

Ciao! Vi chiedo un grandissimo favore, come posso dimostrare che non è un composto ma una frase..."radiolina portatile"... qual'è la regola che ti fa capire la differenza????

grazie 1000


----------



## laurentius87

1972 said:


> Ciao! Vi chiedo un grandissimo favore, come posso dimostrare che non è un composto ma una frase..."radiolina portatile"... qual'è la regola che ti fa capire la differenza????
> 
> grazie 1000



Come fa a essere un composto? Sono due parole distinte.


----------



## 1972

ok, ti spego, mi confondo...Italiano non è la mia lingua madre, walkman in inglese è un nome composto, tradotto significa radiolina portatile. Dalla tua risposta penso di aver capito che in italiano i nomi composti vanno scritti come un'unica parola. E' così?


----------



## laurentius87

1972 said:


> ok, ti spego, mi confondo...Italiano non è la mia lingua madre, walkman in inglese è un nome composto, tradotto significa radiolina portatile. Dalla tua risposta penso di aver capito che in italiano i nomi composti vanno scritti come un'unica parola. E' così?



Direi di sì, un nome composto è _marciapiede_, _portafoglio_ ecc.

Invece _radio portatile_ sono due parole distinte: sostantivo + aggettivo qualificativo.


----------



## pantarhei

1972 said:


> come posso dimostrare che non è un composto ma una frase..."radiolina portatile"... qual'è la regola che ti fa capire la differenza????



Se ho capito bene:

Es: _ferro da stiro_

La regola è questa, prova a mettere un'altra parola (per esempio un attributo)  all'interno , se il significato cambia totalmente quella è un'unica parola (* ferro caldo da stiro  * ferro vecchio da stiro  = _ferro da stiro_ corrisponde a un'unica parola). Il problema è che la può usare solo un nativo purtroppo..


----------



## 1972

ok, grazie 1000,  es. tu sei un 'FUORILEGGE' la mia domanda è fuorilegge puo essere un nome, se sì, è un composto?


----------



## pantarhei

Se sono scritte senza spazi, il problema proprio non si pone. Si tratta sempre di parole composte  è un nome composto, _fuori _sostantivato è la testa invariabile quindi diraì "il / i fuorilegge".


----------



## 1972

Grazie 1000 x l'aiuto


----------



## pellegrino1130

E che cos'é il plurale della parola "senzatetto"? Ci sono tante eccezioni che non so deciderlo...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao pellegrino,


pellegrino1130 said:


> E qual è il plurale della parola "senzatetto"?


Sempre _senzatetto_.
Un _senzatetto_, tanti _senzatetto_.


----------



## Necsus

_Senza_ è una preposizione (impropria), quindi _senzatetto_ rientra nell'ultimo caso elencato nel post di apertura:


> 7) avverbio o preposizione + nome = rimane invariato (sottoscala) o cambia la desinenza del nome (soprattassa/soprattasse).


----------



## pizzi

Necsus said:


> nome + nome = se dello stesso genere di solito cambia la desinenza solo del secondo elemento (arcobaleno/arcobaleni)



Porcospino: al plurale porcospini. E al femminile? La femmina/le femmine del porcospino, o esistono le forme porcospina/porcospine? Ovviamente non oso variare il primo termine . Il Treccani tace sul genere.


----------



## Necsus

Be', pizzi, lo sai che i nomi degli animali al femminile rimangono per lo più inalterati, a parte alcuni (ci dovrebbe essere una discussione in proposito)...


----------



## Marjani

Salvo, qualcuno di potrebbe spigarmi come si fa il plurale dei sostantivi composti con 'Capo' e . Ad esempio_ capostazione _fa capistazione ma _capoluogo _fa _capoluoghi _!!!
Qual'è la regola ? 
Ho controllato un po' in giro su internet e si spiega che si fa il plurale di _capo_ se questo ha funzione di soggetto, e se ha funzione di attribuito si fa il plurale del sostantivo con cui si combina _...._ ma questo cosa vuol dire ?? 
Qualcuno per favore può spiegarlo in qualche modo semplice ?
Grazie


----------



## violadaprile

In attesa che qualcuno ti dia una spiegazione migliore e più motivata:

Capostazione = è un signore che sta a *capo* della stazione, dirige gli altri dipendenti e regola il traffico dei treni. Un capo. Quando sono tanti, sono capi stazione (volendo si può anche separare per afferrare meglio il concetto).

Capoluogo = è il *luogo* principale di un certa zona. Tanti luoghi sono i capoluoghi.


----------



## Marjani

Grazie per la spiegazione anticipata


----------



## pizzi

Un dubbio di genere: da una ricerca sui (pochi) vocabolari che riportano il termine _vetrocamera_, questo ha genere femminile, mentre nel linguaggio dell'edilizia si parla di _vetrocamera_ al maschile.
C'è una regola da seguire, qui dove i sostantivi sono due e di genere diverso? Si prende il genere del primo o del secondo?


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Vetrocamera dovrebbe stare nella maggior parte dei casi per _Finestra a doppio vetro_, se non mi sbaglio.
Forse, ripeto forse, chi dice *La *vetrocamera riconosce l'iperonimo finestra, la finestra=*la *vetrocamera. 
Chi invece dice _Il vetrocamera _avverte un'altra costruzione: Il vetro (i vetri) con camera (intermedia). 
Vedremo chi la vincerà. 

P.S Controllando in rete le altre parole composte con vetro- (suffissoide?) ho notato che la totalità dei nomi composti è di genere femminile: la vetroresina, la vetroceramica, ecc. Altri nomi composti che hanno un predicato aggettivale o altro in funzione di aggettivo sono al maschile: Il vetroflex, e sempre di genere maschile sono questi composti formati da vetro- e nome di genere maschile, il vetrocemento.  Il quadro della situazione mi suggerirebbe la parola vetrocamera essere di genere femminile.

Chi ne sa di più si faccia avanti.

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Piz! 
Il sostantivo è femminile. 
Se in edilizia hanno la necessità di usare il maschile possono sempre dire 'il doppiovetro'.
Personalmente sentir dire il vetrocamera mi fa rabbrividire (non che non sia mai capitato, è davvero l'effetto che provo) e no comment su chi lo usa a quel modo.


----------



## bearded

Amici, mi piacerebbe conoscere il vostro parere sul plurale della parola _autobomba. _Io da un lato credo di comprendere perché spesso si dica 'due autobomba
 (auto-bomba?)', ma istintivamente nella frase ''sono esplose diverse autob.....'' io direi ''diverse autobombe''. Lo stesso discorso secondo me vale anche per _autopattuglia/-e.
_Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Sempervirens

bearded man said:


> Amici, mi piacerebbe conoscere il vostro parere sul plurale della parola _autobomba. _Io da un lato credo di comprendere perché spesso si dica 'due autobomba
> (auto-bomba?)', ma istintivamente nella frase ''sono esplose diverse autob.....'' io direi ''diverse autobombe''. Lo stesso discorso secondo me vale anche per _autopattuglia/-e.
> _Vi ringrazio in anticipo.



Ciao, bearded man! Io userei tranquillamente la forma plurale anche per autobomba> autobombe. Così come per telebomba c'è telebombe. Ma forse il mio è un ragionamento spicciolo perché non tiene di conto della diversa natura del sostantivo auto (usato sia come sostantivo sia come suffisso e/o suffissoide) e tele-, quest'ultimo un prefisso (o suffissoide?). 

Aspettiamo però commenti ben più consistenti e veritieri! Per il momento accontentati di questo scarno intervento.

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Amici, mi piacerebbe conoscere il vostro parere sul plurale della parola _autobomba. _Io da un lato credo di comprendere perché spesso si dica 'due autobomba
> (auto-bomba?)', ma istintivamente nella frase ''sono esplose diverse autob.....'' io direi ''diverse autobombe''. Lo stesso discorso secondo me vale anche per _autopattuglia/-e.
> _Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


 Ciao Bearded Man! 
Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. 
Come precisato da Necsus il plurale di "autobomba" segue la seguente regola:





Necsus said:


> 1) nome + nome = se dello stesso genere di solito cambia la desinenza solo del secondo elemento (arcobaleno/arcobaleni) [...]


 Comunque, condivido la tua comprensione per coloro che esprimono il plurale di questo termine in maniera indeclinabile, magari per lo stesso motivo o forse per un altro, chissà (tuttavia in fondo questo errore non m'inquieta). 




Sempervirens said:


> [...] Ma forse il mio è un ragionamento spicciolo perché non tiene di conto della diversa natura del sostantivo auto (usato sia come sostantivo sia come suffisso e/o suffissoide) e tele-, quest'ultimo un prefisso (o suffissoide?). [...]


Ciao Sempervirens! 
Faccio un po' fatica a seguire quanto ho riportato del tuo post. 
Sia _auto_ che _tele_ sono dei sostantivi maschili e femminili ed entrambi, _auto_- e _tele_-, sono dei prefissoidi. 
Come possono essere dei suffissi o suffissoidi?


----------



## bearded

Grazie dei vostri pareri.  La mia perplessità nasce proprio dal dubbio se la regola enunciata da Necsus si applichi o meno ad _autobomba / autopattuglia, _visto il diverso rapporto semantico tra le due parti componenti di questi vocaboli (bombe/pattuglie montate su automobili, cioè non - come in arcobaleno- un 'baleno in forma di arco'): quando si fa il plurale, si tratta del plurale di auto o di bomba/pattuglia? Se le parti fossero staccate, secondo me si direbbe ''due automobili-bomba/due automobili-pattuglia...La questione per ora mi sembra irrisolta, ed il mio dubbio rimane...


----------



## dragonseven

Capisco, ma il fatto è che i nomi composti sono da considerarsi strettamente singole parole, termini definiti con semantica differente da quella dei singoli termini facenti parte del composto, e seguono determinate regole precise (se no sarebbe più, come dire, 'complicato' scrivere). 

Tu ritieni che i due termini da te citati debbano fare parte delle eccezioni? 
Per quel che mi riguarda direi di no.


----------



## alicip

Io userei tranquillamente al plurale sia "autobomba" che "autobombe" anche se i dizionari lo danno come sostantivo invariabile e anche se Treccani dice: Anche in alcuni femminili in -a si registra una tendenza all’invariabilità, accanto alla tenuta maggiore della forma al plurale in -e, nei ➔ forestierismi (soap-opera, iguana, ecc.) e in alcuni nomi (fototessera, autobomba). Una ricerca in rete conferma che la maggior parte dei giornali italiani usano entrambe le forme: autobomba vs. autobombe.


----------



## Sempervirens

Vigilissimo Dragon, dev'essere stato un lapsus calami, eh eh! Prefisso, infisso e suffisso sono in effetti cose diverse. Ci mancherebbe altro! Grazie per il tuo solerte avviso. 

Tornando alle nostre autobombe, sì a me vien spontaneo e ormai naturale usare anche la forma plurale. Intendo dire che è naturale per me usare* la parola *al plurale.  È meglio chiarire subito.


----------



## dragonseven

alicip said:


> Io userei tranquillamente al plurale sia "autobomba" che "autobombe" anche se i dizionari lo danno come sostantivo invariabile...


 Ciao Alicip ,
mi sento in dovere di fare una piccola osservazione a quanto hai dichiarato, il quale non è scorretto ma lo definirei impreciso, e vorrei sapere, se possibile, su quali basi poggia visto che i principali dizionari, tra cui il _Gabrielli_, il _De Mauro_, lo _Zingarelli_ e lo stesso _Treccani_, non definiscono il lemma _*autobomba*_ come termine invariabile, lo stesso vale per l'enciclopedia _De Agostini_; l'unico dizionario che sono riuscito a trovare che riporta l'invariabilità di questo termine è il _Sabatini Coletti_; mentre l'unico che riporta entrambe le varianti è _Le Monnier_. 
@Sempervirens:


----------



## alicip

Ciao Dragon. 
Dal Garzanti: bomba ♦ agg. m. e f. *invar*.(sempre dopo il nome) 1. si dice di ciò che nasconde al suo interno *una bomba*: pacco bomba, quello che scoppia al momento dell’apertura; auto bomba, quella che si fa esplodere per compiere un attentato
Dal Devoto Oli: autobomba <au-to-bóm-ba> s.f., *invar*. ~ Veicolo carico di esplosivo che può essere fatto esplodere al momento stabilito dagli attentatori con un comando a distanza o direttamente da un guidatore suicida. [Comp. di auto e bomba].
Se si osserva la definizione riportata dal Garzanti, credo che il ragionamento sia abbastanza ovvio: l'auto nasconde al suo interno *una bomba* (non 2,3,...,n bombe) e quindi al plurale dovrebbe rimanere invariabile.
Per quanto riguardano gli altri dizionari che hai menzionato, hai ragione che non lo riportano come invariabile.


----------

